# New gadgets added to shop.



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well, with a 5 day weekend (Thurs & Fri off cause of Doc appointments) it was back to hitting the remodel hard! Twp things I've added to make life in the shop a little easier. One is an out-rigger to my table saw, going right out the window. When I usually rip material, I rip them right out the window and they fall to the ground. And in the morning, here in South Louisiana, that ground is usually wet. So now I have something to catch my wood. Although I'm a bit ticked that my 2x4 warped on me over the night. Will have to make some sort of level adjustment to my roller. Then I built a quick and easy drying rack for all the trim pieces I've been staining and polying. Will probably fine tune both items, when I'm not so busy. For now, they work great!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

BTW, the roller and it's mount comes off, or is adjustable, up and down the 2x4 by loosening of the clamp on the bottom. Also, the drying racks are just hanging on deck screws. They will come down at night.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that is truly: 


"Thinking outside of the box"...


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pretty cool Lee.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bill and Dave.

Also forgot to mention, when the out rigger isn't needed, the roller is taken off and then the frame swings in against the shed and out of the way.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

That's a first for me... a shop with a Drive-Thru Window! I like it Lee... can I have fries with that?


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> Thanks Bill and Dave.
> 
> Also forgot to mention, when the out rigger isn't needed, the roller is taken off and then the frame swings in against the shed and out of the way.


Yes, I noticed that it would swing back and out of the way.....very handy for mowing your outfeed room.....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Novel idea, Lee.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL Jim, would that be a medium or large fry? 

You are so right Dave. Also helped last night when the Grandkids and some friends were playing hide and seek. I had forgotten to close it when I was done and they began to play. But I soon noticed it and decided I would swing it close before one of them got cloths lined. ;o)

Thanks James.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lee, you always do things the hard way. All you had to do was turn your saw around and push the boards in through the window. They wouldn't get wet that way. :jester:


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Very Creative.


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Love it - Love the simplicity of it, It will just keep working. I have a similar problem in a slightly different setup, and have a roller on an adjustable stand to do the same sort of thing.

Darryl


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL Mike, hadn't thought about that!! ;o)

Thanks Bill. Yea Darryl, I've got one of those stands too, and I use it with my miter saw. And I have used it for the table saw as well, but I had to put it on a box crate, because the shop is off the ground. Didn't always work as well that way. But this works like a champ.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike said:


> Lee, you always do things the hard way. All you had to do was turn your saw around and push the boards in through the window. They wouldn't get wet that way. :jester:


Mike
Now that is thinking outside . . . the box :sarcastic:

Lee
I’m surprised the kids weren’t swinging on it.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Steve, they know I have sharp power tools inside that shop!! They wouldn't dare!! LOL No, they pretty good about leaving things alone. They are getting up there in age. My Granddaughter is going into 6th grade and the Grandson will be a Freshman in high school, next year. And the other kids that were over, are all about the same age. I think my Granddaughter is going to pick up my hobby. She's more interested in what I do in the shop then my grandson. And yesterday I caught her watching Flip This House, on TV. And then another home improvement show after.


----------



## Stan Richardson (May 23, 2013)

That probably one of the best ideas I have seen for a saw roller, never thought about running out my shop window. I'm in south Florida I reserve that for A/C. But I am going to take your Idea and build a place for my wood on the side of my shop.
Great Job!
Stan


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

N'awlins77 said:


> I think my Granddaughter is going to pick up my hobby. She's more interested in what I do in the shop then my grandson. And yesterday I caught her watching Flip This House, on TV. And then another home improvement show after.


Lee
I see this one coming after she is in a house of her own, “Grandpa, you are so good at wood and modifying walls and things can you come over and. . . “


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Lee
> I see this one coming after she is in a house of her own, “Grandpa, you are so good at wood and modifying walls and things can you come over and. . . “


I second that - I get the same thing from both my daughter and daughter-in-law.

Darryl


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yea, I get that already from my Daughter. When she and her husband get their first house, she wants me to build her one of those beds with the storage underneath. I already built her a large bookcase for their office in their house.


----------

